# Fish in a blender



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have this blender.... YouTube - fish in blender


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i'm not sure what you'e trying to achieve?

they don't actually blend it...

even so i can run off a list of things wrong with plonking a goldfish in a container like that - in which case:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/327860-flag-yt-video.html


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Didnt watch it but just clicked on it and then realised that it was actually a fish in a blender which I presume gets killed. Why'd post it? Do you not think its a little cruel and unnecessary :devil:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

It doesnt get killed or harmed I just wanted to scare some people, which ive done with sucsess so far...

EDIT: it sounds like I made the video, i did not. its nothing to do with me


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

It was from an art exhibition. And yes, some cretin did turn on one of the blenders. I believe the RSPCA told him he was a very naughty boy, and gave him a slap on the wrist.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Joe1507 said:


> It doesnt get killed or harmed I just wanted to scare some people, which ive done with sucsess so far...


Joe stop being stupid...


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

strictly_scales said:


> It was from an art exhibition. And yes, some cretin did turn on one of the blenders. I believe the RSPCA told him he was a very naughty boy, and gave him a slap on the wrist.


 oh fabulous...pr*cks


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Joe stop being stupid...


Lol.

You say someone turned on the blendsers, well what kind of art exhibition would allow fish to be kept in blenders with the powerword plugged in and turned on!


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't ask me.. I'm not the artist- I think it was set-up as a test to see whether anyone would turn on the Blenders- the artist was having a dig at society in that way (you know how modern art is).


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Joe1507 said:


> It doesnt get killed or harmed I just wanted to scare some people,


What a strange way you spend your time.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Art or not?? the problem is there's always some prat that would copy it, as can be seen by all the other vids of a similar nature.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

That's horrible. I posted a comment on YouTube to voice my abhorrence. Yep, that's me - TrillyBoo :blush: - I had to think of a name in a hurry and Trillian was already taken. :devil:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> It doesnt get killed or harmed I just wanted to scare some people, which ive done with sucsess so far...


you haven't scared anyone =/

nothing happens to the goldy...

it would be more frightening if you jumped out a cupboard brandishing said blender + goldfish screaming "FISHY WISHY SMOOSH SMOOSH!!!"

bedtime for Emmsy methinks...


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> bedtime for Emmsy methinks...


Good idea since you seem to be heading towards Delirium City...:whistling2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Good idea since you seem to be heading towards Delirium City...:whistling2:


 oh, i thought that was Edinburgh...:blush:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> oh, i thought that was Edinburgh


It could well be. :lol2:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

strictly_scales said:


> I believe the RSPCA told him he was a very naughty boy, and gave him a slap on the wrist.



oh well thats great, well done RSPCA:bash:


----------

